# Eating could be challenging



## carbromley (Jul 8, 2014)

All began when I was at the university and I realized that any time that I drank milk I had diarrhea. I went to multiple doctors trying to find an answer to my problem, and most of them told me that my problem was related to my emotions, I remember one of them gave me the advice to do a lot of exercise, advice that I did not follow as I should had to. Finally I found a doctor who told me the real illness I had, Irritable bowel syndrome, this was the only doctor who really helped me to identify a whole group of food that I was not supposed to eat, quite extensive actually. It took me many years to realize that I cannot eat gluten either. It is quite difficult to deal with this illness, especially in a society were eating almost everything seems to be normal and when you say you can't, people react sometimes quite surprise and don't understand what you are going through. It's been a year since I stopped eating gluten, after doing this I feel much better, in many documentation I have found that they say we should not stop gluten unless we have taken a specific test which consist of eating a lot of gluten during two weeks and then taking a blood testing which will determine if further examination are required. Honestly I don't find the value of knowing if I have a gluten disease or not, considering that I will need to go through such a pain during more than two weeks, we need to bear in mind that once we eat something that our body cannot digest properly, It takes a while until the secondary effect of eating this disappear from your body. During this time I have learned more about my body and how it reacts when dealing with situations like stress or depression. The other challenge I have is eating in a restaurant or a fast food, you never know what kind of ingredients they use when making a simple smoothie, last time I went to McDonald and asked for a Mango smoothie without yogurt, but I think they made this smoothie in a blender where they have used another fruit that bother my bowel, therefore I had diarrhea for few days. So you cant be sure when you go eating somewhere that they are not giving you food that is maybe exposed to some ingredients that afterwards will make you feel bad.


----------

